# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Искривление пластика

## Aleks.KARF

Почему ведет пласмассу?
Я собирал СУ-27, весь фюзеляж был собран и начал покраску, окрасил нижнюю плоскость а на камуфляж верхней красок небыло и пришлось отложить модель, пока купил нужные краски прошло месяца два. Достав модель, обнаружил что плоскости крыльев изогнулись вниз и довольно прилично. Погрешил на то-что окрашен был только низ, но такая фигня повторилась на других моделях буквально через неделю даже без покраски.
Отчего это происходит и можно-ли исправить положение?

----------


## Mishel

А вопрос: чем красите? Может применяете слишком агрессивный к пластику растворитель, который долго испаряется или сильно разбавляете краску? Хотя... даже если налить лужу 646 или 647 на крыло Су-27 (достаточно толстое) снаружи конечно сьест пластик, но так чтоб крыло повело... Сие есть интересное явление! Исправить положение можно: в горячей воде разогреть консоли и попытаться выгнуть в обратную сторону (а потом, скорее всего, придеться поупражняться в шпаклевании).

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Расворитель тут непричем, я пользуюсь Звездовскими красками супер или акрил. И повторюсь, тоже случилось с неокрашенной моделью, может какие примеси в пластик попали?

----------


## Aldrim

Может хорошо топили и было жарко? Или, как вариант, - кто производитель моделей?
А исправление - Mishel дело предлагает.

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Модель СУ-37 фирмы "Беркут", и еще два танка от "Звезды" подверглись таким метамарфозам, у них бортовые панели прогнулись вовнутрь, но танкам итак пойдет а СУшку жалко.

----------


## Холостяк

Храните модели случайно не возле батареи, печки или отопителя? Солнце на коробку с ними не попадало? Это вариант... Лучше конечно хранить в темном и прохладном месте, типа подвала...
Потом краска.. Хотя понял, что вы красите акрилом...
Но тем кто красит агресивными красками... 
Дело в том, что краска на модели должна сохнуть минимум сутки-двое... Даже если она на ацетоне. И сохнуть на открытом месте. Модель нельзя класть в коробку или запирать в шкаф... Весь ацетон или растворитель должны испариться... Если вы сложите свежеокрашенные детали в коробку, в стол или шкаф, то агрессивный ацетон(растворитель) начнет действовать как в "парнике" и вступит в реакцию с пластиком... Я крашу камуфляж на модели после того, как полностью просохнет основной цвет... Это после минимум суток... Даже декали надо клеить на модель через пару суток, иначе они сморщатся... Я имею ввиду тех, кто красит красками на ацетоне или агрессивных растворителях...

Но с пластиком у меня не случалось такого..."Звездовских" наделал уже за сотню, но не "трансформировались" они у меня....

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Да вроде храню на шифонере в коробке чтобы не пылились, и жары особой нет. Попробую вариант с замачиванием, потом расскажу что получилось. Спасибо за советы!!!


А вот наглядное подтверждение, хоть качество не особое но искривления хорошо заметны, левая плоскость не сильно пострадала а передние стабилизаторы тоже шорошо скрутило.

----------


## Mishel

Почитал всю историю- честно говоря я насобирал моделей немалую гору и из разных материалов и фирм, но такого встречать не приходилось. Хотя, знаете- память мне напомнила, что в одном из номеров М-Хобби этак год назад в рубрике крупным планом рассказывалось о постройке модели БТР-80 (по-моему), так вот там в наборе шины из какого-то резиноподобного материала и при их одевании на пластиковые диски есть упоминание, что последние через несколько дней в местах прилегания к шинам- поплавились... Я не знаю как это применимо сюда, но модель тоже "Звезда"... Может звездовчане что-то с химией пластика намудрили...

----------


## Холостяк

Возможно партия пластика, изготовлена с нарушениями технологии... Ведь пластик пошел скорее всего из одного "котла"... , что на самолеты, что на технику, только краситель разный...

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, это из-за склеивания, нескленные детали-то не ведет?

----------


## Aleks.KARF

Насчет БТР-80 и егоколес правда, своими глазами видел, я уже задавл этот вопрос в разделе "обсуждение моделей БТТ, да искривление происходит после сборки, отливки были нормальные и я тоже думаю что намешали чегото в пласмассу.

----------


## Owl

Каким клеем пользуешься? Может льешь его многовато?

----------


## Aleks.KARF

> Каким клеем пользуешься? Может льешь его многовато?


Клей Звездовский коим всегда пользуюсь. При склейке плоскостей я промазываю кромки и в центре пару точек ставлю, но передние стабилизаторы монолитные а их тоже повело.

----------


## Dmitri

Дело исключительно в клее. В процессе сушки он изрядно усаживается и создает соответствующие изгибные напряжения. Если фюзеляж и прочие дутые детали (типа мотогондол двигателей) за счет большей жесткости на кручение ещё способны противостоять этим напряжениям, то плоские детали (то бишь крылья) гнутся. 
Это может случиться не только на размашистых крыльях, но даже на небольших крылышках.
Чтобы этого избежать, в крылья надо всегда ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО вклеивать ПРОДОЛЬНЫЕ лонжероны из пластмассы (примерно из 3-х миллиметровки). Одного, тщательно подогнанного лонжерона, достаточно. Крыло и на ощюпь становится жёстче, и его никогда уже не "поведёт". Также для склейки крыльев крайне желательно использовать только текучие клеи (SuperThin от Тамии, работает прекрасно например). У таких клеев полистирола в состав замешано минимум (если вообще замешано), и усадка при высыхании тоже соответственно минимальная.
В любом случае, для сборки самолётов желательно вообще избегать использования густых клеев. Так, звездовский клей не подходит категорически (для склейки крыльев, по крайней мере).
С уважением,
Дмитрий

----------


## Scale-Master

> Да вроде храню на шифонере в коробке чтобы не пылились, и жары особой нет. Попробую вариант с замачиванием, потом расскажу что получилось. Спасибо за советы!!!
> 
> 
> А вот наглядное подтверждение, хоть качество не особое но искривления хорошо заметны, левая плоскость не сильно пострадала а передние стабилизаторы тоже шорошо скрутило.


Женат? Если да, то как относится "половина" к твоему хобби? Секёшь на что намекаю? Говорю, т.к. уже всякое со своей пережил... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про полимер :

"Американские химики синтезировали полимерный материал, по своим механическим свойствам и термической устойчивости не уступающий современным пластмассам, но, в отличие от них, его можно контролируемо перерабатывать, разбирая обратно на отдельные мономеры. Полученные при этом мономеры годятся для новой полимеризации, за счет чего такой материал можно использовать многократно, пишут ученые в Science.

Одно из основных достоинств современных пластмасс — их долговечность и устойчивость по отношению к внешним механическим нагрузкам и небольшим изменениям температуры. Однако тот факт, что у пластика со временем практически не меняются химические и механические свойства, имеет очевидные отрицательные последствия. Именно из-за устойчивости пластик практически невозможно переработать, в результате чего он постепенно загрязняет планету, накапливается в океане и вмешивается в жизнь морских экосистем. Поэтому важной задачей современной химии является поиск таких полимерных материалов, которые с одной стороны обладают нужными физическими свойствами, а с другой — могут быть легко переработаны, после чего их можно будет использовать повторно.

Американские химики из Университета штата Колорадо под руководством Юджина Чена (Eugene Y.-X. Chen) синтезировали новый тип полимерного материала, который обладает физическими свойствами — плотностью, упругостью и термической устойчивостью — на уровне современных пластмасс и при этом может быть многократно использован за счет цикла реакций полимеризации и обратной деполимеризации. Мономером этого соединения стала молекула на основе гамма-бутиролактона, в которой два из атомов углерода дополнительно связаны в циклическую структуру в транс-конформации. Получить такой мономер можно довольно легко и в больших количествах с помощью двухстадийного синтеза из доступных в продаже реактивов.

Последующая полимеризация мономера происходит тоже довольно легко: при комнатной температуре с использованием совсем небольшого количества катализатора (не более одного мольного процента) и всего за несколько минут. При этом можно использовать два различных типа катализатора. В зависимости от выбора одного из них будет образовываться один из двух типов полимеров: с линейной или циклической структурой. Средняя молекулярная масса линейных полимеров составила от 0,5 до 1 мегадальтона, а циклических полимеров — около 80 килодальтон.

По всем своим характеристикам — молекулярной массе, термической устойчивости и механическим свойствам оба типа полимера оказались очень близки к используемым сейчас видам пластика (при этом каждый из полимеров может существовать в двух хиральных конформациях, однако наилучшими свойствами обладала рацемическая смесь двух энантиомеров). Так, температура плавления рацематов как циклического, так и линейного полимера составила около 190 градусов Цельсия, температура стеклования — около 50 градусов Цельсия, а модуль упругости — около 2,7 гигапаскаля, что сравнимо с показателями современных пластиковых материалов, например, биоразлагаемого полилактида.

Основным достоинством синтезированного полимера ученые называют возможность его многократной переработки с помощью деполимеризации, которую можно проводить либо с помощью термолиза при температурах выше 300 градусов Цельсия, либо при более умеренных температурах (около 120 градусов Цельсия) в присутствии хлорида цинка ZnCl2. Выход реакций разложения составил около 97 процентов. Образованные при деполимеризации мономеры по своим свойствам не отличаются от начального состояния, и их можно снова использовать для получения нужного полимерного материала.

Ученые отмечают, что похожие перерабатываемые пластмассы уже были синтезированы и ранее, однако, все они уступали современным пластмассам по своим механическим свойствам и термической устойчивости. Предложенный же в данной работе материал позволяет и многократно проводить циклы полимеризации и деполимеризации, и обладает требуемыми для пластиковых материалов свойствами.

Другое направление поиска новых полимерных материалов — оптимизация их физических свойств, в частности, тепло- и электропроводности. Например, недавно американские химики синтезировали изотропный пластик, который одинаково хорошо проводит тепло во всех направлениях. До этого другая группа химиков получила первый прозрачный проводящий полимер, который не содержит системы сопряженных связей, а ток проводит за счет нужной структуры радикальных групп.

Александр Дубов"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/04/27/recyclable-plastics

Пластик-"новичок" ? ))

----------

